# D&S



## Prelude (28 Feb 2017)

Hey not sure if this is the best forum for the question but anyway, just wondering what D&S or camp security entails overseas. Thanks in advance


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Feb 2017)

Prelude said:
			
		

> . . . what D&S or camp security entails overseas. . . .



Defending and securing, perhaps?  :


----------



## Prelude (28 Feb 2017)

Thanks Sherlock. I was hoping for input from someone who has done the job and knows more about the every day aspect of it. Sitting in a FOB doing sentry shifts for 6 months?


----------



## MJP (28 Feb 2017)

Prelude said:
			
		

> Hey not sure if this is the best forum for the question but anyway, just wondering what D&S or camp security entails overseas. Thanks in advance



It really depends on what they are expecting.  Generally it is base defence, entry control for vehs and pers, static guard posts/OPS, patrolling in/around camp, maintain security on contractors.  But it can also include a wide range of other tasks.


----------

